# showing in both breed and obedience



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ok....
Ive got to ask....
What is his pedigree?!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

almost impossible to tell you in a forum - it's really a see/feel thing. You need to help him understand the difference between gaiting and heeling - looking ahead vs looking at you - your movement changes this - arm at heel position vs out. My guys understand by virtue of a collar change... Is there a handling class out there you can take? It's not as easy as it looks - which is why there are a lot of handlers out there 
Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You may want to give this a try.
If not already doing so, use a totally different type of collar and leash. He will eventually equate the different venues with the different leash and collar.
Do not do your "conformation" training right after your obedience in the beginning.
If possible even go to another area different from where you noormally train for obedience.
I find that it is best to almost eliminate the treats during the next stage as if he is like most obedience dogs he will start doing every obedience command he knows to get the reward. 
We all have a "release" word for obedience, mine being "OK!". With the dog at my side I would give a very happy release command and start to move away from the dog while again repeating the release word so he understands that he does not need to heel. His gait will be terrible and that is fine for now. Once you see he understands he can move with you without heeling start to gradually calm him so his gait improves. Don't use any word that he might associate with a correction such as "no", as this will most likely get him to start heeling again. If you do not have a word you use already try "Easy" or "Calm" and use them very softly as a suggestion rather than a command. I think you will see he will catch on very quickly, after all he is a Golden. Be patient and do not rush things. If he starts to lapse back to heeling go back to the beginning and re-teach the whole process. 

Good Luck and enjoy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I know plenty of people in my area who do both, so I know it can be done. Here's a crazy idea, and no idea if it would work --- BUT, what if you tried moving him on your RIGHT side, where, unless you've also done freestyle, there's not likely to be an association with heelwork? Get him used to the idea that he can move out on that side, name the behavior, and then transfer it to the left?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

And yes, what is his pedigree? He's got a LOVELY head!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, I'm going to try each one. I have tried gaiting him on the right side, but he gets all silly when I do that and gets pretty obnoxious. I have also tried different collar and leash. One of the biggest problems seems to be that he's VERY sensitive to corrections, so if I put any pressure at all on the collar, he thinks he's getting corrected. But you guys gave me some GREAT ideas, I'm going to try a few different things in class tomorrow. 
As far as pedigree, he gets his looks from his grandfather, CH Faera's Starlight (BISS), #1 golden stud in the country 2004, 2005.
But the funny thing is, we bought him on a limited registration as a pet quality dog. Just goes to show, you never know how the gene pool is going to sort itself out.
I'm really looking forward to class tomorrow to try to fix this.
This is a photo of him taken before I took any conformation classes, you're right, there's SO much more to it than I ever imagined, I can stack him up a bit better than this now but you can get an idea of how he looks. Taken at 16 months old, he's 18 months now.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You may already know this and have worked it out with the breeder but you can not show your boy in AKC shows on a limited registration. Many breeders will consider changing it to full provided the dog has shown great promise and you assure them you are not just looking to breed him. My foundation bitch was sold to me on limited registration and her breeder later agreed to switch it over for me.
From the photo he looks beautiful. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Hank, I do know that. I haven't been back to the breeder, but one of her best friends trains with me and assures me that the breeder will be glad to lift the limited on him. 
Also, I just got back from conformation class...thanks for the awesome suggestions! The thing that worked the very best is just using my release word, "ok", before we start gaiting. It seemed to help a lot; he knew he wasn't required to do anything but trot along beside me.
Also getting rid of the food helps, otherwise he sits every time we stop!
So much to know, so much to learn....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Hank, I do know that. I haven't been back to the breeder, but one of her best friends trains with me and assures me that the breeder will be glad to lift the limited on him.
> Also, I just got back from conformation class...thanks for the awesome suggestions! The thing that worked the very best is just using my release word, "ok", before we start gaiting. It seemed to help a lot; he knew he wasn't required to do anything but trot along beside me.
> Also getting rid of the food helps, otherwise he sits every time we stop!
> So much to know, so much to learn....


Well it sounds like you are well on your way. Hold on tight and enjoy the trip!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I did know you can't show in AKC on a limited registration and I just plain haven't gotten around to contacting his breeder yet so your post prompted me to put in a call to her today. I'm waiting for her to phone me back.
Thanks for all your help!


----------

